# Smoking has its other Dangers - Ferry Scary!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Read it here!

DFDS

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Comments = 0*

Considering so many of us use ferries, I thought there may have been a response!.

TM


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't use that ferry but it could be any ferry. Just goes to show how dangerous smoking can be (here speaks a total cigarette hater - never smoked in my whole life!) She is a very lucky lady!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Good job it ain't really winter!

Mind you, we saw some extremely drink passengers on BF's cap Finistere last year. One of those, walking around the outside decks barefoot nealry went 4rse over tit.

TM


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
All credit to the crew and rescue services,also,the lady seems to be one tough cooky. Good news,we need a success story in thes times.
Ted.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

She must be a complete muppet and cost the rescue services a lot of money :twisted: I wonder how much alcohol was involved.

"dying for a ***" can be literal


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As a traveller on many ferries over the years I find it hard to believe that someone can fall off a ferry.

The guard rails are high enough surely to prevent a fall.


She should regard this as a wake up call to give up the weed.



I have been worried on occasion when school parties were on board and the responsible teachers leave the kids to run around, drinking lots of energy drinks and acting bonkers.

Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Whether she was drinking or not there is still the underlying 'there but for the grace of god'. I use ferries regularly (I hate flying) & I'm always wary of standing too close to an outside rail - particularly if it's wet or there is a bit of chop on the water. Whilst I won't stop using ferries as I enjoy being on the water, this story will help me persuade Mrs j. not to get too close to the edge - I hope. :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I wonder if Rudolf had gone outside for a "smoke"?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That would be ironic, combustion being the cause of his problems, Alan


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The cost must be high,same as a practise know doubt,but think of the experience gained,this was the real thing,no back up,no hint,hint,nudge,wink of a mock up training session. I am the worst sailor going,but if ever i do get hoodwinked into boarding any vessel that sails in deep water,(ie,over 2ft!!),i will at least not worry if i have forgotten my bar of soap to wash myself ashore. Well done all.
Ted


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Details released of woman

News

No details of how she came to be in the water

Like Loose rails or unlocked gates.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank goodness for the coastguard

She is so young what a waste of life that would have been

Aldra


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

As a mariner the wording in the last paragraph intrigues me! 

"A friend of the woman said she fell from the ferry while trying to light a cigarette from one the rails"

I would read that as she was sitting on a rail went to light up had to use other hand to shield flame and lost balance (ship movement maybe?)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Woerk*



StewartJ said:


> As a mariner the wording in the last paragraph intrigues me!
> 
> "A friend of the woman said she fell from the ferry while trying to light a cigarette from one the rails"
> 
> I would read that as she was sitting on a rail went to light up had to use other hand to shield flame and lost balance (ship movement maybe?)


Clever work detective !


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> As a mariner the wording in the last paragraph intrigues me!
> 
> "A friend of the woman said she fell from the ferry while trying to light a cigarette from one the rails"
> 
> I would read that as she was sitting on a rail went to light up had to use other hand to shield flame and lost balance (ship movement maybe?)


Yes another ex mariner here......

The expression was "only fools and first trippers sit on the rails"


----------

